
Show HN: A better way to analyze logs files on the command line - rusbus
https://github.com/SumoLogic/sumoshell
======
icholy
I don't like how it creates so many binaries.

average count example filter graph group parse render render-basic sumo
sumosum

It would be better if these were subcommands on one `sumo` binary.

~~~
rusbus
That's a good idea. I'll add a set of optional aliases to shorten the commands
as well to keep something like the current experience

